# Underground Shelters



## RaigenB

This is something I've always thought would be an interesting thing to do. When I say underground shelter, I mean like digging a hole in the side of a hill. Would that be something that could be done? I don't have the money to buy a large storage box to put into the ground so this was an alternative I thought of.

One thing that worried me was in collapsing, especially if I or someone else was in it. If it can be done, can you use thing such as boards/logs/large sticks to support it?

Any info/suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Smitty901

Your going to need to support it some how or it will come down. And leak
Depending how large you want to go . Just to store items in you can pick up culvert pipe it comes in all sizes will last your life time and more.
The round shape allows it to support a lot of ground


----------



## Not Crazy Yet

Smitty901 said:


> Your going to need to support it some how or it will come down. And leak
> Depending how large you want to go . Just to store items in you can pick up culvert pipe it comes in all sizes will last your life time and more.
> The round shape allows it to support a lot of ground


Yeah I agree, if you're not planning on living in it then this would be a good way to store items.


----------



## RaigenB

Thanks guys, that is a good idea to use. It most likely wouldn't be something to live in, just a "Just in case" shelter. Like for a storm


----------



## Smitty901

Larger Culver pipes even those made of plastic will support a lot of earth. You can cap the ends have one open to a side hill and conceal it. Both ens buried and enter through a man hole again easy to conceal. Just use a different route each time so you don't leave a trail to the entrance.
Larger PVC pipe with screw on cap can be 100% sealed and buried under ground to hid items.
Not saying where but have emergency supplies hidden in some on property . Never know you may run low on rounds.
Have a couple culvert pipes large enough to crawl through linking a few firing positions


----------



## Lucky Jim

For temporary emergency shelter a hole in the ground is good enough, just cover the top with corrugated iron sheets and the blast from a nuke or asteroid will sweep harmlessly over you. Remember to take essentials in there such as food, drink, radio, torch, sleeping bag, polythene sheet to sit/lay on, teddy bear and Marvel comics etc.
This dood has got the right idea but it's dug too small for the poor slob to stretch out and sleep in-


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I always thought abandon quarries could be used by a large group, you could store anything you wanted.







This is a small one and could hold hundreds of people.

Inside looking out


----------



## SOCOM42

RaigenB said:


> This is something I've always thought would be an interesting thing to do. When I say underground shelter, I mean like digging a hole in the side of a hill. Would that be something that could be done? I don't have the money to buy a large storage box to put into the ground so this was an alternative I thought of.
> 
> One thing that worried me was in collapsing, especially if I or someone else was in it. If it can be done, can you use thing such as boards/logs/large sticks to support it?
> 
> Any info/suggestions would be great. Thanks!


go on wikki and look for "cribbing".

it will show how they reinforced mine shafts.

there are so many variables base on what you are digging into.

this will give you a start.


----------



## RaigenB

Smitty901 said:


> Larger Culver pipes even those made of plastic will support a lot of earth. You can cap the ends have one open to a side hill and conceal it. Both ens buried and enter through a man hole again easy to conceal. Just use a different route each time so you don't leave a trail to the entrance.
> Larger PVC pipe with screw on cap can be 100% sealed and buried under ground to hid items.
> Not saying where but have emergency supplies hidden in some on property . Never know you may run low on rounds.
> Have a couple culvert pipes large enough to crawl through linking a few firing positions


Man hole entrance, that would be cool!


Lucky Jim said:


> For temporary emergency shelter a hole in the ground is good enough, just cover the top with corrugated iron sheets and the blast from a nuke or asteroid will sweep harmlessly over you. Remember to take essentials in there such as food, drink, radio, torch, sleeping bag, polythene sheet to sit/lay on, teddy bear and Marvel comics etc.
> This dood has got the right idea but it's dug too small for the poor slob to stretch out and sleep in-


That would be cool to do, I was hoping to do something on a little bit bigger scale though lol


rickkyw1720pf said:


> I always thought abandon quarries could be used by a large group, you could store anything you wanted.
> View attachment 785
> 
> This is a small one and could hold hundreds of people.
> 
> Inside looking out
> View attachment 786


There aren't any close around here but that would for sure be a pretty safe place I'd bet.


SOCOM42 said:


> go on wikki and look for "cribbing".
> 
> it will show how they reinforced mine shafts.
> 
> there are so many variables base on what you are digging into.
> 
> this will give you a start.


Thanks!


----------



## Lucky Jim

Even a *simple trench *without a roof will shield us from the heat and radiation of a nuke fireball.
These troops hunker down in trenches just a couple of miles away from a nuke bomb test and are apparently under orders to stand up after the detonation to experience the shock wave which arrives about 10 seconds later.
It looks like only a baby-sized bomb to me otherwise the blast would take their heads clean off. 
Pick it up at 2:30, the detonation occurs at 2:51 (no sound with the vid)-


----------



## Lucky Jim

In World War Two, Brit families had one of these *Anderson bomb shelters *in their back gardens, the bottom section was usually partially buried like this; they could sleep a family, and this lucky chap has even got room for his mother-in-law..










A modern replica Anderson shelter, this one is not partially dug in- 









This Anderson was just a few yards from a bomb blast but it and the family in it survived-









An alternative for Brit families in WW2 who had no back garden was this *Morrison Shelter* which was basically just a solid steel box with a mesh and kept in the house to dive into so that the family would be safe if the house collapsed on top of them-









WW2 Shelters- Air Raid Shelters

This is a Cold War diagram of a US/British nuclear bunker-









This US family have dug in a bus as a shelter-









If we can afford one, buying a ready-made bunker is the way to go, this is a small size one- 









Hey a guy in California is selling this old 8 ft x 27 ft tank for 1000 bucks if anybody wants to dig it in as a bunker-








THREAD- http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/classifieds-barter-trade-buy-sell/2036-bunker.html


----------



## Lucky Jim

This dood has built himself a kool container home, and if we don't mind a bit of spadework we could dig one into our back yard as a bunker-


----------



## RaigenB

Lucky Jim said:


> This dood has built himself a kool container home, and if we don't mind a bit of spadework we could dig one into our back yard as a bunker-


Wow! Thanks for all of the examples!


----------



## Smitty901

Not as costly as you think to dig out a spot pour some cement and fill it in. Has a good use now and a place in the plan if SHTF win both ways dry no storm could ever take it down. you can get in and out with ease


----------



## RaigenB

Smitty901 said:


> Not as costly as you think to dig out a spot pour some cement and fill it in. Has a good use now and a place in the plan if SHTF win both ways dry no storm could ever take it down. you can get in and out with ease


That's an interesting idea too, thanks!


----------



## survival

Smitty901 said:


> Not as costly as you think to dig out a spot pour some cement and fill it in. Has a good use now and a place in the plan if SHTF win both ways dry no storm could ever take it down. you can get in and out with ease


Smitty901, how would one go about contracting someone to do a project like this? Get someone that builds basements or just a masonary/concrete worker? I would consider someone that builds basements being higher in cost? I am assuming they are considering rebar with wood beams on top to support a concrete roof? I'm wondering why there is a "T" like opening for the door area?

I'm wondering what an estimated cost of something like this would be. I'm highly considering it.


----------



## Smitty901

survival said:


> Smitty901, how would one go about contracting someone to do a project like this? Get someone that builds basements or just a masonary/concrete worker? I would consider someone that builds basements being higher in cost? I am assuming they are considering rebar with wood beams on top to support a concrete roof? I'm wondering why there is a "T" like opening for the door area?
> 
> I'm wondering what an estimated cost of something like this would be. I'm highly considering it.


 Depending on the area you live in local cement contractors have a slow time of year as do excavators. Talk with a local excavator ( the smaller operators maybe best for this size job)they often have a good contact or two . In the off season you can work a good deal 
Spending a little time save a few bucks and do it right. Add a layer of foam under the floor. If you want to save more do the floor yourself but as a package it generally does not cost that much more.
And while waiting for the time to lock down you can use it for all kinds of neat things and you do not need to explain it to anyone. I have a great use for this one.
If your up to it I know a man that dug one out by hand built the forms and called a cement truck in. He is a nuts case though. but a darn hard working one.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Under*water* shelter anybody?
Colombian drug runners use mini-subs, this one is captured by government troops-










Lots of the world's navies use them, so I suppose we could pick up one as cheap military surplus and moor it on a river or lake ready to jump into when SHTF, screaming "DIVE DIVE DIVE!" and sit on the bottom..


----------

